# places to live in valencia



## fionadenen

Hi everyone again!

Can i say a big thanks to everyone who replied to my post it was very helpful its made us think about going back to our original plan (Valencia!), we know we could get some affordable accommodation there as we have seen some on the net obviously not within the city area, what i would like to know is dose any one know what areas to avoid and good state schools we have looked into Oliva but need to know if that's a reasonable area to start out.


----------



## jojo

fionadenen said:


> Hi everyone again!
> 
> Can i say a big thanks to everyone who replied to my post it was very helpful its made us think about going back to our original plan (Valencia!), we know we could get some affordable accommodation there as we have seen some on the net obviously not within the city area, what i would like to know is dose any one know what areas to avoid and good state schools we have looked into Oliva but need to know if that's a reasonable area to start out.


Stravinski will no doubt help you with Oliva cos thats where he lives, altho I dont think he has children so may not know much about schools

Jo xx


----------



## fionadenen

Thanx jojo


----------



## Stravinsky

Ive heard said that there are some excellent schools in Oliva, although as Jo says I have none over here myself.

You can rent a flat in this area for about €350 a month, or buy one for around €76k. Strangely we were talking of Oliva the other day, because people who have come looking here before have taken one look and said they dont like it. But you havew to spane some time here to realise it has almost everything you could want.

Beautiful countryside, blue flag beaches, the natives are friendly, both Alicante & Valencia airport within easy reach, good assortment of shops, national parks nearby.

Its more of a working town than some of the holiday towns nearby such as Denia & Javea, and although people keep telling me theres a lot of Brits here, its not something I notice. We actually live in the hills above Oliva, actually in La Font D'en Carros.

We had friends staying at a flat up the road that we found for them recently and they said out of all the areas they had visited in Spain from Sevilla upwards, this is the general area they liked most.

Dont know if you realised Oliva has its won web page
Documento sin título
and under services it lists all the schools


----------



## Joddle

fionadenen said:


> Hi everyone again!
> 
> Can i say a big thanks to everyone who replied to my post it was very helpful its made us think about going back to our original plan (Valencia!), we know we could get some affordable accommodation there as we have seen some on the net obviously not within the city area, what i would like to know is dose any one know what areas to avoid and good state schools we have looked into Oliva but need to know if that's a reasonable area to start out.


Hi - I have been living very close to Valencia city for the past 4 years - my kids started at the local state school but the schools seemed not to be able to handle kids from the UK very well and so their integration was poor. They soon bcame unhappy and discontented. We then took them to a private school nearby and there they integreated very quickly and are stil very happy. Houses prices around here are not out of reach.

You may see adverts for houses near Montroy by Zodiac Villas - AVOID - they are all are illegal and although fronted by a seemingly respectable company many ex pats have been robbed. The ares is beautiful and the houses look idilic but as I say AVOID unless you have checked very carefuly. there are of couses genuine houses in that area so maybe you should look.

The further inland you go the bettter value the property - and to my thinking the better quality of living you get. THe closeer you are to the "envlaves" ie Javea, Deniam Calpe etc the more expensive and more non spanish it gets.

Only my opinion - I hope you find something


----------



## fionadenen

Joddle said:


> Hi - I have been living very close to Valencia city for the past 4 years - my kids started at the local state school but the schools seemed not to be able to handle kids from the UK very well and so their integration was poor. They soon bcame unhappy and discontented. We then took them to a private school nearby and there they integreated very quickly and are stil very happy. Houses prices around here are not out of reach.
> 
> You may see adverts for houses near Montroy by Zodiac Villas - AVOID - they are all are illegal and although fronted by a seemingly respectable company many ex pats have been robbed. The ares is beautiful and the houses look idilic but as I say AVOID unless you have checked very carefuly. there are of couses genuine houses in that area so maybe you should look.
> 
> The further inland you go the bettter value the property - and to my thinking the better quality of living you get. THe closeer you are to the "envlaves" ie Javea, Deniam Calpe etc the more expensive and more non spanish it gets.
> 
> Only my opinion - I hope you find something



Hi Thanks for the info can i ask how close you live to valencia and how much do private schools cost as we would love for our kids to go to one! but not an international school we want our kids to learn as much spanish as poss!!


----------



## Joddle

fionadenen said:


> Hi Thanks for the info can i ask how close you live to valencia and how much do private schools cost as we would love for our kids to go to one! but not an international school we want our kids to learn as much spanish as poss!!


Hi - we live in Masanasa - about 6-7 km south of the city on the main motorway to Alicante. Our kids go to school in Picacent. At first we wanted our kids to go to an "English School" but these were far too expensive for us and anyway their english was pretty perfect so they really did not need that sort of input. The school they go to has good English tuition but also of course Spanish and Valenciano which is what we need our kids to be good at if thery are to integrate. The main advantage of this school was they did not feel so isolated as at the state school as there was someone there who could undersstand English

They have been our here now for 4 years and in that time have become virtually bilingual and use Spanish most of the time even though I speak ENglish to them. The cost - about 430 euros each per month.


----------



## fionadenen

Hello thanks for your input its very much appreciated!, do you know how much property is to rent around there or anywhere in and around Valencia we have looked at oliva do you know much about that area?, we would like a villa giving the size of our family. what about jobs my husband is a qualified accountant obviously hes not expecting to walk straight into a job as he dose not speak the lingo yet but I'm sure he will pick it up quick as he already speaks Zimbabwean and English fluently!.


----------



## Stravinsky

fionadenen said:


> we have looked at oliva do you know much about that area?,



Have you not read my posts?


----------



## Joddle

fionadenen said:


> Hello thanks for your input its very much appreciated!, do you know how much property is to rent around there or anywhere in and around Valencia we have looked at oliva do you know much about that area?, we would like a villa giving the size of our family. what about jobs my husband is a qualified accountant obviously hes not expecting to walk straight into a job as he dose not speak the lingo yet but I'm sure he will pick it up quick as he already speaks Zimbabwean and English fluently!.


Hi Property varies greatly from ultra high close to the city to reasonable on the outskirts. However, if looking for a larger property you will get much better value for money buying what is called a "town house" rather than a villa. These older houses sometimes need a bit of work although fully refurbished ones are available and generally they are much cheaper and much larger than a villa.

As for acutal prices, better look at the webs - will post a few recommended ones soon

http://www.cuspideuk.com/


----------



## fionadenen

Hi stravinsky sorry yes i have read your post and thank you very much it was very informative but i was just replying to Jodie's post i haven't ignored your advice i am simply getting as much advise as poss.
Do you think it would be realistic to think that we could rent a villa big enough for all 5 of us at a good price?i mean money is not a huge issue but we still don't want to spend to much, i had said to Jodie that we r renting not buying!! and yes a town house sounds nice but we want out door space we r out door people and do not want to be cooped up in a town house.


----------



## fionadenen

Hi jodie 

sorry didn't i say we were going to be renting not buying at this stage!!


----------

